# برنامج تشغيل الالة الحاسبة casio fx-9860g على الكمبيوتر+ البرامج المساحية التي تخص كل مساح



## وائل خضر حسن (3 يونيو 2011)

مرفق برنامج التشغيل على الكمبيوتر و برنامج الاعمال المساحية على الالة الحاسبة ,,,,,,,,,,,,
اولا فك ضغط ماحملت ومن ثم نزل البرنامج على جهازك 
وبعدها قم بفتح البرنامج من الشاشة الرئيسية ومن الجانب الايمن لواجهة البرنامج FA-124 واذهب الى 
DEFAULT و RIGHT CLICK و اختار IMPORT واذهب الى مكان حفظك لبرنامج المساحة الذي حملته ومن ثم تجد عندك في القائمة فولدر جديد احمله وضعه في الجانب الايسر من واجهة البرنامج CALCULATOR
* يجب ان يكون عندك كابل من الالة الحاسبة الى الكمبيوتر *
ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء
وهمتكوا في الردود
حاولت احمل البرنامج لكنه تجاوز سعة التحميل ارجوارسال الايميل لي وانا سارسلك البرنامج
[email protected]


----------



## ثعيلي (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي الدبس (6 يونيو 2011)

يا خوي ..............مش عارف شو اعمل.................وبعدها قم بفتح البرنامج من الشاشة الرئيسية ومن الجانب الايمن لواجهة البرنامج fa-124 .............انو برنامج...........مع الشكر


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (27 يونيو 2011)

ممكن شرح فيديو اخى لكيفية ادخال البرامج المساحية


----------



## عزوو 89 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور خوي


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (25 سبتمبر 2011)

مشككككككككككككككور


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (7 فبراير 2012)

اللى شغلين شكر يعرفونا حاجة


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (22 مايو 2012)

ممكن اى حد محترم يشرح كيفية ادخال البرامج المساحية


----------



## ياسرمحمد2007 (24 مايو 2012)

اين الردود يااخون


----------



## zxzx_0007 (24 مايو 2012)

*شكووووووووووووووووووور*


----------



## saro.khaled (24 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ycons (24 مايو 2012)

هذا هو الأيميل هل بالامكان ارسال البرنامج ( [email protected] ) و نشكر تعاونك


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## حسام عبد الله (16 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوريا اخي


----------



## hkhattab (1 فبراير 2013)

اخي الكريم لو تفضلت ارسال برنامج fa-124 على الايميل : 
ولك شكرى و تقديري


----------

